

Darpa Threat-Recognition Technology Incorporates Mind and Machine - Impossible
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2012/09/18.aspx

======
CountHackulus
This is incredibly cool. The idea of using the human mind kind of like a
coprocessor is really amazing.

